# CERF eye clinic



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got back from the CERF clinic and Payne is free of any abnormalities or injuries. So little girl has perfect baby browns! :smitten:
Test #1 cleared.
Now just waiting for her to get a little older so i can do the OFA and everything else
Karen


----------

